# Philip K Dick's Pink Light



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 30, 2004)

An art exhibition themed around Philip K Dick's 'pink light' epiphany. Held in Vienna.

http://pinklight.net/pub/Pinklight/


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 30, 2004)

Heh, sounds interesting.


----------

